
Ubuntu: A Renegade Smartphone Operating System to Shake Things Up - tarunmitra
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/510731/ubuntu-readies-an-attempt-to-shake-up-the-smartphone-business/
======
hereonbusiness
I don't really understand why Cannonical has decided to concentrate on
adjusting Ubuntu to mobile, their main "selling" point is that you have a full
desktop OS available on your phone. If they play their cards right, Ubuntu for
Android [1] could pick up a huge percentage of OS market share in a couple of
years when "desktop enabled" smartphones start replacing PCs for a lot of
people.

No one else seems to be going in that direction, and by running alongside
Android (for now) they wouldn't need to worry about the mobile part and have
instant access to a huge existing userbase.

[1] <http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android>

